# problem opening a itunes account. what postal code is accepted for ireland?



## dozydelilah (2 Apr 2010)

hi everyone.
i,m having a problem opening a itunes account. what postal code is accepted for ireland.  i have put in, 0000, 1234, mayo, ire, eire, 094, HELP!!!!


----------



## samanthajane (2 Apr 2010)

Did you just put in ire? Try Ireland, that is what my account was opened with and it worked.


----------



## mathepac (2 Apr 2010)

Which iTunes store are you trying to open an account with?


----------



## jnh (2 Apr 2010)

Put in a space character. That should do it


----------



## lyonsie (2 Apr 2010)

I always put in 5 x 0's.....     00000

Always works, even for itunes..


----------



## hm2605 (3 Apr 2010)

You shouldn't need one. Make sure that you are in the Irish store and not the UK one. Before you click sign in up in the left, scroll down and check the store country.


----------

